# Centipede Thatch Layer



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I was just looking at my back yard which is still centipede and noticed a lot of thatch in certain areas. The ground is very spongy and I can pull it up easily. I mowed at about 3 inches last year and apparently that is not ideal. It sounds like centipede is sensitive to de-thatching due to the stolons being pulled up but I'm not sure what better options there are right now. My plan is to work the grass down to 2 inches or lower and possibly use a thatch rake or buy the Greenworks electric de-thatcher. Anyone have a better plan? I'm not sure chemical means will net any measurable results in a short period of time.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Rotary mowing is why you have the thatch. No thatch at 1/2-3/4 HOC on Centipede


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I agree a reel is ideal but here in Louisiana I have never seen a reel used on residential lawns and centipede makes up 75% in my area. With that being said, there are plenty of good looking centipede lawns here mowed with rotary so they must be doing something right. At this point I think trying a de-thatcher might be the best short term solution but was hoping someone else has ran into this.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Those people without thatch do not water or fertilize.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

@Greendoc centipede can handle 1/2"?

@daviddsims here ya go bud, south Louisiana centipede at 3/4" with reel. I will note, I've got thatch from using my rotary, I'll be using a flail blade dethatcher next month to remedy this. I derhatched last spring and it really improved the centipede. 

ETA this is from Friday's mow


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

@Jacob_S looks good but you have to admit, a reel in Louisiana is a rare sight other than golf courses. I'm going to probably try a dethatching rake from Lowes first but it will be very labor intensive.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

daviddsims said:


> @Jacob_S looks good but you have to admit, a reel in Louisiana is a rare sight other than golf courses


A reel mower is a rare sight ANYWHERE in the US on a home lawn, that is what this forum is for :lol:


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

daviddsims said:


> @Jacob_S looks good but you have to admit, a reel in Louisiana is a rare sight other than golf courses. I'm going to probably try a dethatching rake from Lowes first but it will be very labor intensive.


It's quite rare, ppl look at me like I'm nuts using mine. I've had quite a few ask if I was areating.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Centipede likes a sod cutter about 1" deep - you should get out most of the thatch as well as the thatch causing roots.

Anything that survives you can hit with Glyphosphate


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Centipede likes a sod cutter about 1" deep - you should get out most of the thatch as well as the thatch causing roots.
> 
> Anything that survives you can hit with Glyphosphate


I already did that with my front yard and have Palisades zoysia but my budget won't allow the back yard at this time.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

How do you like the Zoysia?


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> How do you like the Zoysia?


I love it! It looks so much better than the centipede but we will see how it goes with maintenance. The zoysia sod was put down three weeks ago and is looking green but it still has not rooted much due to all the heavy rain.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah I'm replacing sod for someone and deciding between a few varieties of Zoysia and bermuda


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

OP, did you ever de-thatch your centipede?

I'm in South LA as well. Wish I would've sodded St Aug, but had too much centipede to replace and just added more, now over an acre.

Here's pics of mine today. Looks scalped, but the soil is 1 1/2 - 2 inches below. Feels spongy. I guess this is what 50+ years of rotary mowing will get you 🤦🏼‍♂️

Any advice?


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

2" hoc

Should I keep lowering hoc and cut out the thatch? Stay here through the summer then core aerate to de-thatch in the Fall? Looking for any advice. Yard has been cut too high for too long. Looking for direction to fix it.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

Not a ton of centipede lawns on here. I'm using Dthatch and keeping mine at 2 1/4 inch cut. My mower can't go any lower without scalping.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Sorry for the necro-post, but there just aren't many centipede threads. I been basically breaking up the thatch with a rake, but basically being gentle overall, then top dressing with sand to try to break down the thatch. I was curious to know how your liquid Dthatch regime worked out.

I have the cut height at 2.75", and I can't go any lower without scalping. I'm working on leveling, but 1.7 acres, so.... yeah slow going.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

@Darth_V8r I think your main issue with thatch is probably due to the 3" hoc you had going last year. Thatch is usually due to too high hoc or too much fertilizer, or a combo of the two. Now that you have it 2.75" it should improve a little. The recommended hoc for centipede is 1-2". With a reel you can obviously go lower and it would be fine. I keep mine at 2" due to shade issues. And yes, I think the D-Thatch at max allowable app rates will work well. As long as the outside and soil temps are high. And if you decide to manually dethatch I would recommend a light raking (as you say), not a thatch rake or dethatcher.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

@bmw likely HOC. I did the first fertilizer treatment since July 2018 (move in date) just last weekend at 1/2 lb per 1Ksf. Some of the thatch areas are actually from Palmetto SA dying back. I overseeded with tifblair centipede in those areas, and it does look great where it took over. I put a layer of sand down with the seed, but not enough I don't think. I appreciate the feedback for sure.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I just aerated mine to hopefully help the thatch and dead stolons. I'm focusing on mowing at 1.75 inches this year and seeing what happens.


----------

